# Fresh Squirrel



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Took my son out for some squirrel hunting this morning. Only got 1 in the hour we were out. But we had a blast.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Nice!! Sounds like a great day

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

Nice job
At least its not cold.
LOL


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for sharing with us. Brings back many memories of time shared with my son seventy years ago.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Congratulations and now the best question is how will you prepare it?


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thats a good question! This 1 is frozen and in the freezer for now. Its probably been close to 30 years since I've had squirrel. My Grandma always cooked it for us when I was a kid. Since then most of my attention has been geared toward deer hunting. We hope to get a few more next weekend, so between now and then i will be on the look out for a good recipe. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Can't beat a slow cooker! The meat just falls off the bone then!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Like optoutdside said slow cooker with a gravy.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Sounds good guys!


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

OptOutside440 said:


> Can't beat a slow cooker! The meat just falls off the bone then!


X3


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Pressure cook , then pan fry with barbecue sauce..... great shredded meat for sandwiches 
Tender ..... but above suggestions are spot on too.....


----------

